# Total Aikido The Master Course, by Gozo Shioda



## Jason Striker II (Mar 3, 2012)

For three of the years I lived in Japan, I trained in Aikido, making Ikkyu (Brown belt). I read a number of Aikido books, but never really found any of them helpful, except Total Aikido The Master Course, by Gozo Shioda. I just wanted to get any other practitioners' thoughts on this book.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 3, 2012)

I think its an OK book. I liked this is Aikido by koichi tohei
I thought the weapon defense like against guns was something
I didn't see address in a lot of books. Also the pictures
were big unlike other Aikido books that have small
Hard to see pictures.


----------



## Chris Li (Apr 22, 2012)

Jason Striker II said:


> For three of the years I lived in Japan, I trained in Aikido, making Ikkyu (Brown belt). I read a number of Aikido books, but never really found any of them helpful, except Total Aikido The Master Course, by Gozo Shioda. I just wanted to get any other practitioners' thoughts on this book.



Technically, it's great - but the technical section is often quite specific to Yoshinkan Aikido. Other folks may or may not find it useful. 

Personally, technique books usually make me sleepy...

Best,

Chris


----------



## K-man (Apr 22, 2012)

Chris Li said:


> Technically, it's great - but the technical section is often quite specific to Yoshinkan Aikido. Other folks may or may not find it useful.
> 
> Personally, technique books usually make me sleepy...
> 
> ...


Tend to agree with both comments.  I usually pick up a book at bedtime and normally don't get far.  

And, Yoshinkan is to my mind a much more physical style of aikido compared with Aikikai. I read the books to get a feeling of where these pioneers come from but in terms of learning techniques, nothing is going to replace a top instructor.      :asian:


----------



## Jenna (Apr 22, 2012)

K-man said:


> Tend to agree with both comments.  I usually pick up a book at bedtime and normally don't get far.
> 
> And, Yoshinkan is to my mind a much more physical style of aikido compared with Aikikai. I read the books to get a feeling of where these pioneers come from but in terms of learning techniques, nothing is going to replace a top instructor.      :asian:


Can I ask how do you mean _physical _style?

I find Shioda immensely entertaining 



 and his style immensely efficient.  I think some practitioners -imo- have the flow pared down below the minimum that would designate maximum efficiency and the practice of Yoshinkan becomes stiff.. that is just my experience  I do not mean to tar all with one brush   It is not for no reason that the police in some prefectures utilise Yoshinkan.  It is street ready and does not need to prove itself   I think the book is well written.. As I remember some of the terms were not compatible between styles.  

I think books can be a useful tuner-upper or new-perspective if you are practicing the style, though reading about another style as you say is like reading about how to play trumpet when you have no inclination to play the instrument


----------



## K-man (Apr 22, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Can I ask how do you mean _physical ?_


Yoshinkan relies on using speed, strength and timing.  This video shows the rigidity I have seen in Yoshinkan practitioners. If you look at the extension of the fingers for example. They are stuck out stiffly with the hand forcibly extended. You can't do that without tension. The tension in the hand in turn locks up the whole body.  The stance is also very deep which makes movement difficult. Then, if you look at the movement of the body, it moves together. There is no broken timing.  What this means in practice is, a stronger person can stop the technique every time if they don't comply.

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...-9mZBA&usg=AFQjCNHaPUwgZHWZijYC5Gi6v05daMsHUg

The Aikikai style which developed post war is much softer, has much less tension and incorporates broken timing. It can still be stopped with strength but by this time aikido was blending more with the attacker rather than clashing.

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...wemnAg&usg=AFQjCNHq3jaNOO_97d1BLoW2JTF4U7b1WA

Unfortunately the Aikikai vid also shows a great reliance on compliance but is much more relaxed. Both styles to be effective must utilise atemi.

I have trawled YouTube to find a clip demonstrating Ki but with little luck. 

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...yMD3Aw&usg=AFQjCNFFO_iVh6iKqxkJfTk5dx2DpEuccw

This shows a guy who shows that he _can _use Ki in demonstration. I tried to find a video of randori with Ki but then there is no evidence of Ki in any of the randori I found that claimed to use ki. Uke is complying every time and doing a smooth roll and getting back up immediately like you expect with a good demo of ukemi. You just can't do that when Ki is used.         :asian:


----------



## Jenna (Apr 23, 2012)

K-man said:


> Yoshinkan relies on using speed, strength and timing.  This video shows the rigidity I have seen in Yoshinkan practitioners. If you look at the extension of the fingers for example. They are stuck out stiffly with the hand forcibly extended. You can't do that without tension. The tension in the hand in turn locks up the whole body.  The stance is also very deep which makes movement difficult. Then, if you look at the movement of the body, it moves together. There is no broken timing.  What this means in practice is, a stronger person can stop the technique every time if they don't comply.
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...-9mZBA&usg=AFQjCNHaPUwgZHWZijYC5Gi6v05daMsHUg
> 
> ...


This is a super post, thank you Russ   I understand your points, I am just wondering how you are seeing Yoshinkan as more physical?  To me it is a style (I am Aikikai ) that is pared down to physical minimum.  As I had said, I perceive Yoshinkan as having forgone some of the fluidity that I am happier with in favour of efficiency and which is fine only I had noticed that some practitioners were almost staccato to use the musical term.  Anyway, that is just personal perspective, though to me because of that, it is a *less* physical expression of Aiki than perhaps Aikikai?  I do not know.. what do you think? 

As to fingers, I think extension of fingers is normal practice among most Aikidoka yes?  Often it is used index-finger only, in order to project ki direction and to visualise where uke will be moved 

Regarding compliance you know too well that compliance is necessary not for prettying it up and but to avoid injury to yourself as uke.  However, I think the other side that outsiders miss when watching videos that are apparently excessively compliant is that compliance is good Aikido because perfect ukemi will save you if better nage has taken your centre   Conversely, resistance is not good Aikido.  There is nowhere this is taught   Therefore, if ki is properly projected through uke then you might expect him to not to be up immediately, indeed yes, the caveat being however that if uke has perfected his ukemi and his ukemi ability versus your ki projection have parity then the energy that you project through him is converted through his movements and sound energy   I think that is physics.

I think that is where outsiders to Aikido make the mistake of thinking it is all about nage though you know that most of your training is as uke.  I believe this is for a simple reason though I am happy to be wrong .  We espouse a certain value set (at least in Aikikai) that we are not the aggressor.  Therefore we begin any physical altercation as uke and it is for us not only to redirect the energies of our assailant and but to redirect the dynamic of the confrontation that we ourselves become nage / tori.   Anyway, I am sorry for yabbering I do not mean to  Your points are well made, thank you.  I very much enjoyed the clips, they are added to the vault  Wishes, Jxo


----------



## K-man (Apr 23, 2012)

Jenna said:


> This is a super post, thank you Russ  I understand your points, I am just wondering how you are seeing Yoshinkan as more physical?  To me it is a style (I am Aikikai ) that is pared down to physical minimum.  As I had said, I perceive Yoshinkan as having forgone some of the fluidity that I am happier with in favour of efficiency and which is fine only I had noticed that some practitioners were almost staccato to use the musical term.  Anyway, that is just personal perspective, though to me because of that, it is a *less* physical expression of Aiki than perhaps Aikikai?  I do not know.. what do you think?
> 
> This is a video of a guy called Joe Thambu here in Australia.
> 
> ...


Thank you for making me think!    Enjoy the clips.         :asian:


----------



## Jenna (Apr 24, 2012)

K-man said:


> Thank you for making me think!    Enjoy the clips.         :asian:



Yes! I did like those clips.. send more please!!  And thank you for your courteous reply my friend 

Regarding resistance, I understand what you are saying Russ, only I would see it a little differently and I hope that is ok  For me, to present resistance as uke in order to help my partner is one thing -Ihave no problem with that- however, to present resistance in order to "make" them move me or GTFO then I am not improving my Aikido.  By comparison, in a real outside, off-mat situation, how would you conduct yourself in terms of the resistance you offer an attacker?

Perhaps we just see things differently.  As long as your outcome works for you then it is all good my friend 

Regarding extension of finger(s), yes, you are correct, extension of fingers will remove the floppiness of complete relaxation from the arm however for me, this is where the balance of tension will generate a better transmission of ki. For me ki does not operate from hara, that where propulsion comes from.  For me, ki is a kind of turbocharging of the energy I am receiving from uke.  In matters of ki I regard myself not as a generator of energy and but as a conductor.  The balance of absorption and transmission is necessary in order to properly transmit ki.  I hate trying to put this in words.. it never works.. Anyway, extension of fingers to me it is like when you jump off a wall.. To correctly manage the energies involved, you must keep a balance of tension in your legs.  Too much and impact will be transmitted through your skeletal structure.  Conversely with zero tension in your legs you will not slow the rate of decrease in your momentum and will be a pile on the ground.  There must be a fine balance of tension. So that tension at the forearm is very necessary.  In my opinion  

And I know what you mean about only going down when you are PUT down.  That also makes sense.  Again, my view would be slightly different (except in the situation where I would have been trying to properly show a technique to a student).  In all other cases, I offer no resistance.  In so doing, I never present myself a viable target to uke.  As you say, there are many ways to practice your Aiki.  I think that is a good thing 

I appreciate your thoughts and your views Russ even if we might differ in approaches .  I am grateful for the opportunity to have an Aikido convo   Wishes.


----------



## K-man (Apr 24, 2012)

To *Brian *and *Jenna. *My apologies for posting in the wrong thread. Don't know how it happened but I have deleted this post and reposted on "Going to a new dojo", thread.


----------

